# Question:



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

GMO is bringing Drew Gregory to Dayton on April 13th for a kayak fishing seminar. Then Drew and company are going kayak fishing the next day.
The original plan was to hold a drawing and have one lucky winner fish with Drew in a Jackson kayak for the day on a nearby river.
However, another option has come up. Considering moving the fishing to Caesar's Creek (chase musky in the shallows in kayaks) and opening the "fishing with Drew" to whoever wants to come since there will be plenty of water.

For anyone who was considering coming, what do you think?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

This might be something i would be interested in. So you would go to the seminar the day before, then drive back down the next day to fish? 

Ps would i have to bring my Jackson boat?!?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Caesar Creek and Muskie?

I'm in!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Do I need to answer that ! 

Remember who brought you beer while over nighting, there's more where that came from:thumbup:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If you win, you get to share a room with Drew at the Holiday Inn Express to consumate the bromance.--Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I figured as much. 
I'm gonna push for Caesars. I think if they do it that way they're also gonna mix in a demo day and have a rack of Jackson kayaks along.

That could be a really fun weekend!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

wow said:


> if you win, you get to share a room with drew at the holiday inn express to consumate the bromance.--tim
> 
> View attachment 71900


+1...........


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Caesar Creek on April 14th with Drew Gregory...and as many OGF members as can go too.
Yep!  Count me in too. Hopefully, I get to "test drive" a Jackson Cuda, at some point. 

I don't know if I wll be able to attend the siminar, but I'll try. I'd like to see the GMO business and talk to the fine folks that run the place. 

Please, let us know if this date is set in stone.

Bowhunter57


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I figured as much.
> I'm gonna push for Caesars. I think if they do it that way they're also gonna mix in a demo day and have a rack of Jackson kayaks along.
> 
> That could be a really fun weekend!!


Lots of good places to put in at CC for a kayak. Welman ramp all the way to the dam and around the cove and into the creek is No Wake. It's also the deepest part of the lake with several small coves there. You can go up the lake from Wellman into another huge cove that is No Wake. Pretty much where I paddle in the winter

Around the campground is not bad, there are several coves there with big stump fields there. You can go into the Young/Harris Road ramp (popular with canoes and kayaks) and go up Caesar Creek and Anderson Branch. Pretty much where I fish when the lake comes back up.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hell yea the fix better be in,I know where bubba lives...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in. I will take may tarpon to show it off. You guys know the "Worm Dangler" is a sweet ride. Drew may change to WS after he sees me fishin' in one.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You know I'm in for this shindig.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Right on, Critter!!
Steve (aka Backlashed) has offered also (THANKS again!) some intel on the toothy ones at Caesars. But any good info you could toss in from the fellas you know would be very welcome.
It will, of course, be 100% CPR with an emphasis on respect for the resource.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm going to get a banner made and fly it off my coosa(which I lovingly call drew=-O) with drew's name on it, hope the restraining order has been lifted...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Bad news, dam, the state pool championship is that weekend! Only good news is its at the Columbus casino this year, not sure if that's good or bad news, lol. If I shoot bad I'll have Sunday off, but I want to win, can afford a couple new boats if that happens.

Anyone gets bored that Friday to Sunday come up and watch

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Bubba Sunday looks very promising weather wise, three days of no rain and warming temps, let's head somewhere with the usual suspects.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I was planning on going to the seminar. I would love to do the fishing day as well. I bought my Jackson Coosa from GMO. Maybe Drew will sign mine... lol


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bubbagon,
What's the time on the siminar?
How long will it last?
What's the fishing start time on Caesar Creek?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Slow down, Tiger. Caesar is still an OPTION. I assume, if that is the way it works out, that fishing would be from late morning-ish to the rest of the day-ish.
Here's the info on the seminar day:

http://www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/info/meet-drew-gregory-pro-kayak-angler


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

sounds like fun. White Bass might be on around that time. I live about a mile from wellman and close enough to ceasers and anderson fork that i will be checking it out and could possibly give some reports. What time does this start?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I got to hang with drew for a week in sc. Hes cool guy. 

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

On a side note GMO has a used coosa if anyone is looking. Wish I had the money but out of my price range.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Musky Angler Log on the ODNR website shows to date there have been 15 muskies caught at Ceasar Creek Reservoir so far in 2013. It hasn't even warmed up yet.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Dam, that Sunday is the finals for the Columbus city pool championships, it runs for 10 days, my team has won it two years in a row. If we get knocked out by Sat I can go, if not say hi to drew for me 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Just found out I have to work that morning. Hopefully will be able to make the afternoon float. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Not going to make it Saturday but requested Sunday off is that cool?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Not going to make it Saturday but requested Sunday off is that cool?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah, fine...Show up in your Hobie while you are at it. 

You need to quit that job so we can go fishing this weekend.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Yeah, fine...Show up in your Hobie while you are at it.
> 
> You need to quit that job so we can go fishing this weekend.


I spent that money on the dang thing! If we are doing some lake fishing you better believe I am bring that sexy biotch along! lol May bring the coosa too if someone is looking to try one out as well.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We are definitely fishing Caesars on 4/14. No specifics yet, other than we'll meet somewhere earlyish, and whoever wants to fish can.

Backlashed and Critter; if you guys can make a call or two, I could use some help on specifics like 
Best place to launch
Area to target
What the fish are doing
Tactics

Thanks guys! It should be a blast!!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> We are definitely fishing Caesars on 4/14. No specifics yet, other than we'll meet somewhere earlyish, and whoever wants to fish can.
> 
> Backlashed and Critter; if you guys can make a call or two, I could use some help on specifics like
> Best place to launch
> ...


Parents are in town that weekend....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

shwookie said:


> Parents are in town that weekend....


So, you're saying you scored a free baby sitter. Sweet!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I might play horrible the night before, lol, my teammates might get mad I show up at tourney with the coosa tied on the truck

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

USMC_Galloway said:


> g! lol May bring the coosa too if someone is looking to try one out as well.


Wish i was going as I would take you up on that offer.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I wish it wasn't almost three hours away from me. The whole thing sounds pretty fun.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

UUUUrrrrrrrrpp!!!:hypnotized: --Tim


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> So, you're saying you scored a free baby sitter. Sweet!


Dang. I hadn't even thought of that...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

shwookie said:


> Dang. I hadn't even thought of that...


Rookie!!!

Grandma gets 5-6 hours of baby time. Baby gets 5-6 hours of Grandma love. Brock gets 5-6 hours of fishing time.
Everyone's a winner!!!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Anybody know if they are going to have any coosa's to demo? I should have my money to buy one by then hopefully but want to try before I buy.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC Galloway said he would bring his for someone to paddle while he runs circles around us in his Hobie.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

imalt said:


> Anybody know if they are going to have any coosa's to demo? I should have my money to buy one by then hopefully but want to try before I buy.


As stream said, I can bring mine down if they are not planning on having any demos out there. Let me know, I dont mind bring it, but I really dont want it to sit in the parking lot while while we are all on the water.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm certain they're going to have as many demo boats as they can get out there.
Just let someone know you're looking at a particular boat. 
...And no Neal, no Kilroy yet, or at least that I've heard of.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I wish it wasn't almost three hours away from me. The whole thing sounds pretty fun.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You come down for the Sunday float and I promise I'll come up your way this summer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> We are definitely fishing Caesars on 4/14. No specifics yet, other than we'll meet somewhere earlyish, and whoever wants to fish can.
> 
> Backlashed and Critter; if you guys can make a call or two, I could use some help on specifics like
> Best place to launch
> ...


I called, answer your dang phone! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

He won't answer mine either, thought he had a stuckie blocker! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Waiting on a friend and just like I figured, he's coming into town that weekend. We will be kayak fishing but I'm taking him up to Kiser that day. Gotta show him how much better this area is compared to his home of St. Louis.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

is there a time and location decided yet?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Anthing new about this, 2 days away.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Didn't you get the email from great Miami yesterday? Had a nice conversation with Andrew until he found out bubba is one of my buddies then he promptly ended our talk and banned me from the event

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Nope, no email ... care to share?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't, email forbade sharing.

Didn't have any info, said they would send details later

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's the details on Saturday:
http://www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/info/meet-drew-gregory-pro-kayak-angler

Sunday, anyone who wants to join can come to Caesar's Creek. We'll be launching around 10:00am from the campground. If it looks like the campground won't let everyone in, we'll move a little further north to the Haines Road (Some maps call it Young Rd.) ramp. If you Google map Caeser Creek, it's the furthest North and West you can get and still be on the "lake" part; just where the creek dumps in.
Looks like we'll be working shallow water and cove banks. I know I'm planning on throwing some little cowgirls, large spinners, large swimbaits, and some large Rattletraps for starters.
Anyone need any late minute details "Can't find you guys", call me on my cell:
Andy
614-535-8299


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Have fun guys,I made the finals again, third year in a row, won't be able to make it, my coosa will be there, make sure bubba gets drew to bless it and sign with a sharpie! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I plan on bringing mine as well just in case demos aren't there. This sounds like a good time see y'all in the morning.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Have fun guys! Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you guys next time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That was a good time! Great to meet everyone and see the usual suspects. I counted 25+ kayaks/paddlers (...and peddlers Larry) at one point. Perfect weather.
The crew at GMO:
[ame="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/agehle/media/CaesarsCreek_zps9c44a5f9.jpg.html"]CaesarsCreek_zps9c44a5f9.jpg Photo by agehle | Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The link isn't working for me. How was the fishing?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Skunked all around. Its time for some river fishing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup. Locals said that no one is into the muskie yet. Saw a few bass fishermen and a group of saugeye fishermen but that was about it.
Saw some straight up hillbilly rigging on a bow fishing boat set up. Those guys seem to be having all the action shooting carp.
My Photobucket stuff is bombing out. Hmmmm... Here's the GMO gang.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

They are out there ALL the time...often at night with these huge flood lights....


----------

